# NSTRA



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone on the forum has ever ran their dog in a NSTRA trial. We ran in one last Fall. We had just went to watch but they needed a dog to run in one of the braces. The dog that was supposed to be in the brace had dropped out. I was nervous because this was going to be Cash's first time on birds without an ecollar. He surprised me and did great. He handled well in the field, found his share of birds and had a couple of backs. The people there were all nice and helpful. I did a crash course on the rules and after the nerves subsided I had a great time.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I have not been to a NSTRA event, but I am interested. Lack of confidence keeps me away. I'm a newb to all things birds. Our V, Pumpkin (16m), is very birdy. Training is our limitation (mainly mine). With 3 kids in school, sports etc., time presents challenges. We have been winging it to date, no pun, but I am still hopeful I wont miss the boat w/ Pumpkin! It sounds like y'all are very active hunters and dog people. Have you trained all of your dogs yourself? Congrats on your NSTRA run! Sounds like fun


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/answers-to-what-makes-good-field-trial.html

Field trials are quite enjoyable but also frustrating for a rookie. Read over the NSTRA rules last night. Looks like a good time. 10 AKC events here in California for every NSTRA event. With cost of fuel, closer is better for us.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/02/hard-core-field-trialers.html

I am working on Senior Hunter this year and maybe Master Hunter. Bailey is 3 1/2 years old now. Next year I think we will get back into field trials. He should be competitive by then. Actually, he has always been competitive. It was me that held him back. I'll get better.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/little-mister-sunshine.html

Go out and do it. Great folk out in the field. They love their dogs in a special way.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just go watch one of the trials. The people are friendly and go out of their way to make you feel comfortable. Most of the clubs have training grounds and it makes it possible to work your dog with other members. If the Judges have utvs they will let you take a ride with them during a brace. You get to see dogs of all different levels and styles run.

With my first pup I had help with his training. My nephew is a retriever trainer so I coaxed him into helping me. I wanted him trained using Maurice Lindley's methods, so it was a learning experience for both of us. My nephew is great at being able to read a dog, and has turned dogs into hunters that other trainers have washed out or had shut down. So I knew he wouldn't put to much pressure on my dog. I know I was a pain in the rear but family gets to be sometimes. He worked my pup twice a day 5 days a week. I would be at the training sessions at least 3 times a week and brought my pup home for two days out of the week. I joke with him and tell him I helped him expand his business. Probably a third of the dogs at his training kennels are now pointers.

RBD
Closer is always better. Like you I don't think you have to choose just one venue. There is a NSTRA trial 45 minutes from my house 3-4 times a year. Its just to close for me to pass up the opportunity to put my dog in the field.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

RBD
After reading your post "Little mister sunshine" it made me think of a story.
A friend had put a JR hunt title on one of his young dogs and wanted to see how he would do in a Open derby. The Jr hunt tests had been the only time he had ever competed with one of his dogs. He hurriedly entered the pup in order to make the deadline. Didn't realize that it was a horseback trial instead of a walking one until he arrived at the trial.
He ran his pup in the trial anyway. Said he received some discouraging looks trying to keep up on foot. At the end of the day his pup won first place. The second place winner looked at him and said " You know you just beat the number two derby dog in the nation"


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Funny you should mention Maurice Lindley, TexasRed. We had the privledge of Maurice putting Pumpkin on birds 3-4 times. I REALLY need to get her back to Piedmont! I have not wanted to leave Pumpkin, I need training too, but I am hoping Maurice will be willing to work out something to keep me involved. I have tremendous respect for him. Watching him work with dogs who have been nearly ruined and see them come back to life is special. Maurice has a gift.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

nstra is a great venue for V's-go 2 any Field trial with your pup n you will meet people with the same intrest as you-great time 2 learn and interact with pups n people- do not have 2 run your pup-just a goodtime!


----------

